# indian marriage law



## singh2 (Mar 4, 2013)

hi everyone

my question is to marry with foreign citizen in india for how long have to stay in india?according to my search its take time 30 days in india,isit necessary for both ?
thanks


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it depends on where the foreign national comes from.

For example a hindu indian citizen to marry a Hindu British citizen does not need 30 days public notice because they can marry under the Hindu Act.

In case of maybe White or Black British citizen then maybe 30 days notice is required. 

You can google 'India Marriage Company's' - you will people that are hired to give this advice.

If it is 30 days public notice - only one of you need to be there for 30 days


----------



## singh2 (Mar 4, 2013)

so means my presence in india will be enough both of us?

no she is not hindu she is catholic from croatia,and im from india(sikh)
its hard to stay for 30 days in india for her cos of her job she can stay not more then 20 days


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

you need to apply at the court and you will be called back to complete formalities after 30 days.
You may want to apply initially and then your partner needs to be there on the date the marriage is registered.

P.S You will need her signature on the form initially though.


----------

